# Proteus Error PIC



## Thomy (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Me encontraba realizando una SIMPLE simulación en PROTEUS, usando el PIC16F84A

Ese era el unico IC que utilizaba, y su conexión era simple:

Tenía el crystal, los dos capacitores, formando el clock.
Una fuente de alimentación, y NADA MAS.

El programa era por demás sencillo, pues solo copiaba en el puerto B una constante.

La cosa es que al darle PLAY al simulador, tiraba el siguiente error:

*Program or EEPROM has an invalid address [2000] for this device*

La foto del problema:

http://imageshack.us


El componente U1 es el PIC.

El programa andaba bien, pues lo saque del libro del que estudio, e incluso, lo probe en un circuito PROTEUS hecho por el libro, que viene en un CD, y andaba barbaro.

Por ende, presumo que solo tira ese error cuando el circuito lo armo yo.

Lo gracioso es que comprobe TODO, y los datos, tanto del pic, como de todo, son iguales a los dle circuito que anda.

Espero sus respuesta, desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Thomy (Dic 6, 2007)

Bueno, YA LO HE SOLUCIONADO!

EL problema es que yo generaba el HEX haciendo: file > export.

Y me generaba un HEX de 7kb, y me sonaba raro ya que todos lso q andaban erand e 1kb

La cosa es q se genera haciendo quickbuild mode .asm o algo asi, en DEBUGGER.

Y ahi anduvo bien


----------

